# I like these kind of false alarms



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got a call from a construction company guy that said he had an Owl up in their pole shed about 25 feet up that hadn't moved in a week and it's wing was drooping down off the side of the crossbeams. He thought it might be injured. Went down there and it was an adult female Great Horned Owl and she wasn't very happy to see people. I put the ladder up and she stood up and fly off high and strong. She has a little nest in the cross beams with 3 pretty GHO eggs. With luck there will be 3 new GHOs on the planet about this time next month. 

NAB 

Here's what she looked like except bigger and a whole bunch madder.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful! The world needs more GHO!!!

We have 3 or 4 in our general vicinity and I just love stepping out on the back deck in the pitch dark and hearing their call! That's all I need to remind me why I don't _ever_ want to live in a city!!

Hope the Construction Company lets her be!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm betting the she wasn't a happy camper with the intrusion, but what a beauty she must be..

Thank you for checking things out that she is fine. I am glad she is well and soon to me mom of triplets!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL! I can just imagine she's bigger and a whole lot madder!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

those are the best kind of "rescues" are the construction workers gonna leave her be till the babies fledge??


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Construction fellow was a good guy*

He said it was wonderful that she had her nest up there. I explained to him that GHO babies fledge for 3-4 days and will be walking around on the ground off & on during that period and he promised to pen his yard dog soon as he sees they are up and looking out of the nest. He was a nice fellow.

NAB 

She looked more like this lady here - except a lot madder.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Madder? I wouldn't want to tangle with that one even 

They are lucky they have people like you to check their wellbeing Nab

John


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Look at those pin-needle claws...Nab, what did you do with the eggs?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We incubate eggs if we get them in*

we've got several incubators and a surplus human unit for the small babies that come in. Lots of work to hatch and raise them to relasable stage - they have to be taught to hunt food and everything if they are hatched from eggs.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, what a treat for you to see this big Mama. I recently read that the mom has primary responsibility for sitting on the eggs. I guess Dad just stands guard.

That is the best kind of rescue!


----------

